# PINS Fishing Spots



## hardheadeater (Apr 17, 2006)

I was heading out to PINS for the first time since my usual fishing spots are all destroyed, and I wanted to know what part of the 22 miles is the best for shark fishing. Like in High Island "between the piers" is a really good spot, I want to know of similar spots in PINS that are prime as well as fishable after the storm that hit that part earlier this summer. Any hints and tips would be greatly appreciated as I have never fished that area.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

What 22 miles? You mean 60+ miles? It's all good, fish are all over that beach just look for typical beach structure.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Plenty of sharks to be caught from the "Sticks" to the "Rocks". Only 65 miles of beach to pick a spot from.


----------



## Electra-Trout (Jan 23, 2005)

Being that this would be your first time on PINS, I'd strongly suggest you ride or take someone with you that is familiar with the area. It's gonna be rougher than usual for a while with all tha debris that keeps washing up...


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

Are you asking about South Padre Island that's accessible from Port Isabel or Padre Island National Seashore reached from Corpus Christi?


----------



## hardheadeater (Apr 17, 2006)

Padre Island National Seashore


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

drive onto beach...

easy driving first 17 miles

MM 15 look to your right, follow road over dunes to Yarbrough Pass (Upper Laguna Madre)

Be prepared for deep mucky sand between 17mm and 27mm... it comes and goes... when you see high banks and large whoopties on the low road, I'd suggest taking the high road... you can stay on the low road if you're comfie driving in the deep ruts AND surf is not washing into low road... running the hard pack in these areas is a recipe for total loss vehicle... 

After 27mm driving tends to be hit and miss depending on conditions... a lot of times you can nail it to the jetties in 2WD

Word on the street is hella debris with 1/2 of west bay's piers on the beach... drive slow, stick to fresh ruts and watch the road... make sure to have good spare, possibly an extra, fix-a-flat, plug kit and compressor

Fishing has been hot on the north end (1st 25 miles) with lots of jacks, reds, shark

you'll find Big Shell basically between 22mm-26mm and know it when the beach is shell instead of sand... you will find wade guts that are neck deep here and lots of folks swear by it... be prepared to lose a little more tackle than usual from bar-rub... guys that fish the area a lot use heavier topshots... 

I prefer to fish the 30's - 50's as there are less crowds and its easier to claim a nice point, suckout etc

This weekend is not a good time for a real PINS experience as Sharkathon will occur with 400 entries... beach will be very crowded

do not camp near the 40.5mm if you are afraid of the spirit world

take pics and report back

jc


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I thought the PINS ghost hung around the 33.


----------



## texas scarecrow (Sep 6, 2006)

ive spent alot of time on pins but dont know what you mean by the spirit world around 40.5


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

texas scarecrow said:


> ive spent alot of time on pins but dont know what you mean by the spirit world around 40.5


Thar be ghosts there my friend.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I'm not a big believer, but definitely experienced some paranormal **** there and was stone-cold sober...


----------



## bluis (Feb 1, 2005)

Lets hear the stories


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

jc said:


> I'm not a big believer, but definitely experienced some paranormal **** there and was stone-cold sober...


Didn't know you was ever STONE COLD SOBER, that far down the beach.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

my experience was prior to researching other ghost stories from the island... I later found out that I heard something that has been reported by lots of other people... breaking bottle... sounds crazy, but it sounded like somebody smashed a gallon whiskey bottle just a few feet from me... I was VERY near a very old shipwreck


----------



## live2fish-fish2live (May 23, 2008)

jc said:


> my experience was prior to researching other ghost stories from the island... I later found out that I heard something that has been reported by lots of other people... breaking bottle... sounds crazy, but it sounded like somebody smashed a gallon whiskey bottle just a few feet from me... I was VERY near a very old shipwreck


where did you find other stories? ive tried google searches but cant come up with any claims of paranormal activities on PINS


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

*Sandifer*

Ask billy next time and you'll get goosebumps. Slocum


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

captain billy's stories are tops... here's an article Rudy wrote a while back...

http://alamoareaanglers.homestead.com/SpiritsPINS.html

stories have come and gone from extreme coast but I didn't really have any luck finding them thru searches there either... Billy wrote out the entire story of the spookiest 1st hand tale once but I can't seem to find it...


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Weird, a long time ago we were down that way and we heard some yelling @ 46 and never thought of the ghosts till now.


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

jc said:


> captain billy's stories are tops... here's an article Rudy wrote a while back...
> 
> http://alamoareaanglers.homestead.com/SpiritsPINS.html
> 
> stories have come and gone from extreme coast but I didn't really have any luck finding them thru searches there either... Billy wrote out the entire story of the spookiest 1st hand tale once but I can't seem to find it...


Here is another story by "J", funny thin is we were on the beach once and i was recanting my story and "J" thought I was talking about her experience without even knowing about it. LOL, both of these happened within a mile of each other.

http://alamoareaanglers.homestead.com/VoicesInTheStorm.html


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

actually, they probably occurred with in .25 miles of each other... I was drawn to that spot twice before I discovered the wreck... when I discovered the wreck me and some buddies were desperate for fish and patrolling from high 20's headed south... it all looked the same... I spotted a hole and demanded that Bodine stop... we jumped out and immediately caught a red, then a couple bluefish... action slowed and I wandered around the area for about 5 minutes before discovering the wreck... we had parked within a few feet of a dune it could be seen from...


----------

